# Best method for dissolving co2?



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I am running a diy co2 on a couple of my tanks. Both tanks are using Aquaclear HOB filters. They are each getting about 1 bubble ever 1.5seconds. To diffuse the co2 I use the nano diffusers you see sold on ebay by AquaMagic. 

My question is does it help at all to have the diffuser right below the filter intake so the co2 mist gets sucked into the filter? Does this make the co2 dissolve any better? or is this hurting the co2 saturation?

Also, I have already ordered a new diffuser to replace an old one since the bubbles coming out of it are fairly large. It only releases co2 from like 2 spots on the diffuser, and like I said bubbles are large and jet to the surface. Does this make a huge difference in regard to co2 getting fully dissolved into the water?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

See the internal DIY reactor on my web site, they are the best thing for DIY CO2 folks, easy to use and very effective.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks plantbrain, but at this time I'm not wanting to make something new. I will definitley keep that reactor in mind.

Does anybody else have any experience putting the diffuser right under the filter intake? Does it help with getting the co2 into the water better than just letting the bubbles float to the surface?


----------



## Beeya (Mar 29, 2010)

Depending on the way your AC HOB is dumping into the tank, likely your filter itself is doing a good job of degassing the water column and reducing co2 concentration regardless of diffusion method. 

To answer your question: Generally, yes, it helps to have the co2 diffusion apparatus close to a source of water flow to aid with distribution. However, I'd venture to say that you're losing almost/all your co2 through your HOB. These devices provide a substantial amount of surface/air interaction which, put shortly, means you lose co2 through surface agitation.


----------



## Carson Albright (Apr 1, 2010)

I have my diy co2 run through my hob filter and my ph drops noticeably during the day while its in, and goes back up by the morning before i put it back in. I would say the co2 is being dispersed in my tank even though i use hob filters.


----------



## bcdudley (Nov 18, 2009)

Check this method out.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/104645-mini-co2-reactor-aquaclear-hob-filter.html#post1025651

I tried the little ceramic diffusers and did not have very good luck with them. It had the same problems you mentioned. I switched to the Hagen Elite mini reactor and it does a great job


----------

